# Umlaute darstellen



## anon (8. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

wir bauen im Info-Unterricht mit einem GUI-Builder GUI's   und wenn ich mit Windows ein Umlaut (ä, ö, ü ...) in ein JLabel setze, so ist unter Linux da nur noch Quatsch!

Meine Frage nun: Wie kann man dies unterbinden?

anon


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2008)

willst du nicht näher erläutern, wie die Daten von Windows auf Linux gezaubert werden?
kopierst du die Source-Dateien?

verwende eine höhere Entwicklungsumgebung wie Eclipse oder einen guten Editor mit UTF-8-Kodierung der Text-Dateien


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2008)

Speicher die Datei auf Windows im richtigen Encoding, vorzugsweise UTF-8


----------



## anon (9. Dez 2008)

Als, ich erstelle mit Eclipse und Jigloo (manchmal auch per Hand) die Programme/Oberflächen auf einem Windowsrechner, packe diese dann zu einer JAR-Datei und ziehe sie auf einen Stick. Auf Linux starte ich dann die Datei vom Stick.

Die folgende Zeile:

```
JLabel a = new JLabel("Ähhhm, dies könnt ein Test-Text sein!");
```
würde unter Linux dann nur sch**** ergeben! 

*Wie kann ich dem vorbeugen?*

anon


----------



## maki (9. Dez 2008)

Unter Windows musst du das "gute" Encoding einstellen:
Rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> General -> encoding UTF-8

Dannach die Umlaute korrigieren.


----------

